# In search of G519 fenders!



## BemFan176 (May 22, 2020)

Starting a restoration/tribute build of a G519 bicycle, searching for fenders! Any help or other parts would be appreciated!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2020)

@rickyd


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2020)

Ask & you shall receive.








						Sold - Westfield G519 fender | Archive (sold)
					

Believe this to be Westfield for G519 war era bike. Looks to me like it was never mounted. Some dents and shelf wear. $500. Shipped pm for more info or pics




					thecabe.com


----------



## BemFan176 (May 22, 2020)

Man, that's a lot of $ for one fender! Yowsers


----------



## johan willaert (May 22, 2020)

And the rear is the easy one....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2020)

Well...it does seem to be NOS. You can always make an offer. Or go get that other NOS G519 rear fender...


----------



## BemFan176 (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the response guys! As it turns out, looks like I have 2 fenders that will work pretty good!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 25, 2020)

Can you wait to find some fenders that don't have original paint? I think I have a set of prewar Coulmbia gothic fenders that are in rough, but restore-able condition.


----------

